

Tech entrepreneurs [including Ward Cunningham] defy recession - gruseom
http://www.oregonlive.com/news/index.ssf/2009/05/tech_entrepreneurs_defy_recess.html

======
russell
Ward Cunningham has joined his first startup. Who woulda thunk it would take
so long.

The article is about the startup scene in Portland, OR. Portland has some
pluses, like talented developers and money, and some minuses, like the
inability to attract seasoned executives because of the lack of large
companies (executive pool).

>"There's not one-upsmanship here," he said."I have friends in Austin, where I
used to live, telling me they have a hard time building a technology community
because there's a lot of rivalries. But that's not the case here."

Tatoo that on your hand. An area will fail if there is secretiveness instead
of cooperation. I rate it as a good read for those wondering if their area has
potential for startups.

~~~
bjclark
Yup, Ward is my boss. He joined AboutUs over 2 years ago.

Portland is a great startup town. There's a few VCs specializing in PDX
startups (Voyager Capital from Seattle is one, they funded AboutUs in Dec).

And we hired another news.yc member
qhoxie(<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=qhoxie>) from here to move to
Portland and join AboutUs.

